# Feedback on my BPC157 and tesamorelin



## The-Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

So I did a bulk purchase from maximpeptide during one of their sales and boy I couldn't be any happier.

I have torn something in my shoulder that kept the ball and the socket together and I had A LOT of pain for a long time. Went to the doctor, physical therapy, and all that. I strengthen my shoulder and now there is rarely any pain but during some workouts (like incline skull crusher) I can feel my shoulder coming out of place. 

I also have to very fucked up knees (shit happens when you do bodybuilding and MMA lol). 

So I started doing 250mcg of BPC157 in my shoulder and 250mcg to each knee and my knees have 85% recovered and my shoulder hasn't come out of place or has not hurt at all. It feels absolutely wonderful. I can go ape shit in the gym and keep pushing my limit (VERY carefully and with a lot of caution) and I have no joint pain or shoulder coming out of place at all.

As far as tesamorelin I started using 2mg first thing in the morning (It is the pharmacy recommended dosaging) and fat loss has been spectacular. I have been cutting for a very long time and I hit a wall. I've changed my diet and everything but still nothing like before. But since I started using tesamorelin it's been great. But I have to say that it still can not touch 100mcg of cjc without dac and 100mcg GHRP-2 3-4x a day.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 23, 2014)

I am really liking the feedback on the bpc157! I am seriously debating taking the plunge for my knees. 28 years old and my knees are like that of a 60 year.  How well do you think it will help in the repairing of a hamstring tear?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 23, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> So I did a bulk purchase from maximpeptide during one of their sales and boy I couldn't be any happier.
> 
> I have torn something in my shoulder that kept the ball and the socket together and I had A LOT of pain for a long time. Went to the doctor, physical therapy, and all that. I strengthen my shoulder and now there is rarely any pain but during some workouts (like incline skull crusher) I can feel my shoulder coming out of place.
> 
> ...


I have to ask,if i want 100mcg of my cjc 1295 do i fill my 1ml slin pin to the top,which shows 100 or fill my 1/2cc slin pin to say 50 units which is full to the top,anyone of them seems way to much to me,can you help shed some light on it. thanks


----------

